# Red bow wald pedals correct for a 1959 Fire Arrow?



## 1959firearrow (Feb 21, 2012)

Well from the one add I found they look correct and would be the right color as the bike was originally red. Wayne adams 61 fire bolt has different pedals as does schwinnray69s 62 firebolt. Here is a link to the add where you can just barely make out the pedals. A guy I bought a bike off of argued with me rather fiercely that no bike EVER came with" those cheap A$$ junk wald pedals from the factory". While I doubted his opinion my evidence so far says otherwise but  I would like other opinions on if they are correct?
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=400259846563
What do you guys think? here is a pic of the wald pedals that came on my Fire Arrow they also have 4 holes like the ones in the add.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 23, 2012)

So I dug these pedals out and they actually only have three holes.....still any opinions out there?


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got the full size add today I am rather sure these are the correct pedals before it looked like 4 holes in the add but it really is 3. Still no opinions out there?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 24, 2012)

1959firearrow said:


> Just got the full size add today I am rather sure these are the correct pedals before it looked like 4 holes in the add but it really is 3. Still no opinions out there?




IK what they are, I have a white pair on my 59 skyrider heres a link what they look like new.
I think they are the right pedals for your bike.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NOS-Jeweled...753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5648c41e09

Nick.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Feb 24, 2012)

.......Those are the ones and wow they're exspensive.....


----------

